# Island across from Sherman cove



## txsaltwatercwboy (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone here camped out on the islands across from sherman cove marina? If so how is the fishing out there. A couple of us here at work want to try it out for a weekend.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have camped there in the past, and I mean 8-10 years ago. The fishing never was very good relative to what else is pretty close. The jetties at Ft McRee have almost always produced many different species of fish. Spent more time fishing there.
However, there are some reds, flounder and Spanish cruising the channel on the north side. Never fished much on the east/west/south side.


----------

